# Godzilla VS Kong



## Veho (Jan 24, 2021)

​

So yeah. 

Dude, King Kong got HUEG, he been hitting the protein since last we saw him, oatz and sqwatz brah, I be mirin' those gainz. 
But seriously, _he is the same size as Godzilla_ how the fuck does that work. 

Anyway. 

Hype?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2021)

Thank you.







And for me another bad new Godzilla Movie I will not watch....
....not like....

Gareth´s Godzilla - 
Did not completely watched Godzilla 2,turned off...
.....the new Movies are not mine...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 26, 2021)

Oh yeah! Godzilla VS King Kong! I will waiting!!! YEAH!


----------



## arjunpatel (Jan 26, 2021)

2 of the biggest monsters fighting instead of using something from the soundtrack we get

UH 
YEAH


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 31, 2021)

Release date was delayed into

March 31

Only in USA for cinema and HBO Max. Other countries worldwide was unchanged release date.

https://www.gamesradar.com/godzilla-vs-kong-release-date-delayed-again-in-the-us/

Meanwhile, someone posted nice Pokemon battles here...

https://comicbook.com/anime/news/bl...devil-power-100-percent-forms-spoilers-manga/

Tyranitar (as Godzilla) VS Rillaboom (as King Kong)


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Voting on Kong because M O N K I


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 1, 2021)

MonsterVerse

Godzilla (2014)


Godzilla: King of the Monsters (2019)


Kong: Skull Island (2017)


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 1, 2021)

Pfffffft! I'm not afraid to watch it! Has anyone seen where my blankie is?


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 4, 2021)

Very much hyped for this one. I do appreciate how they established in _Skull Island_ that Kong was young and still growing, so that it's a bit more natural for him to be on Godzilla's level for this crossover. Unlike in the original _King Kong vs. Godzilla, _where they had to dramatically increase King Kong's physical size and give him new abilities just to give him a fighting chance.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 4, 2021)

monke wins


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 4, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> monke wins


*beg monke
very beg monke*


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 4, 2021)

RyRyIV said:


> Very much hyped for this one. I do appreciate how they established in _Skull Island_ that Kong was young and still growing, so that it's a bit more natural for him to be on Godzilla's level for this crossover. Unlike in the original _King Kong vs. Godzilla, _where they had to dramatically increase King Kong's physical size and give him new abilities just to give him a fighting chance.



This scares me. I love them both. And I saw Godzilla's last movie "King of the Monsters", That Godzilla might be the one to prevail. I don't want either one hurt.


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 4, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> This scares me. I love them both. And I saw Godzilla's last movie "King of the Monsters", That Godzilla might be the one to prevail. I don't want either one hurt.


Given the current trend in these franchise "vs" crossovers, I highly doubt it'll actually be Godzilla vs Kong to the end. The current theory is that they'll team up in the end to take on a bigger threat after tussling for a bit. We'll get some true Godzilla vs Kong action, but ultimately we won't get a satisfying answer to "who would win."


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 4, 2021)

RyRyIV said:


> Given the current trend in these franchise "vs" crossovers, I highly doubt it'll actually be Godzilla vs Kong to the end. The current theory is that they'll team up in the end to take on a bigger threat after tussling for a bit. We'll get some true Godzilla vs Kong action, but ultimately we won't get a satisfying answer to "who would win."



If, if this is so, then Both my monsters are safe. Cool


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> If, if this is so, then Both my monsters are safe. Cool


"safe"... this last series of films...

In before 
Act one. Some boring setup with a scientist nobody believes.

They fight (possibly a misunderstanding -- Kong accidentally steps on an egg or something and Godzilla torches his island). Godzilla bites/melts off Kong's arm and Kong has to become mecha Kong. Godzilla also gets some metal gloves or nuclear bombs to chew on to power up (if super lame the atlantis was just an outpost in the previous film).

Rematch starts.

Enter Mechagodzilla (maybe they paid Charles Dance enough to come back and he also knew the people that made Kong's arm but that would probably be too logically consistent a bit of storywriting) or maybe Gigan (I doubt they would be stupid enough to roll the random monster list and pick something like Kumonga, even if giant spiders are cool).


As CGI monster is expensive we have to weave some incredibly boring and physics/martial arts defying family drama in the middle of this to pad the runtime. They will even save the day (possibly after making Kong kick his nuke habit and realise the power of friendship with Kong) and tonal whiplash in the last 5 minutes as a contrived environmental message or "maybe humans were the real monsters all along" and "technology is not the solution" crammed in there.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 5, 2021)

Nooooooooo! Don't spoil it. I shall not read any further. But ty anyway.


----------



## eyeliner (Feb 5, 2021)

According to the director, there will be a winner:
https://movieweb.com/godzilla-vs-kong-movie-2020-definitive-winner/


----------



## Supernova89 (Feb 6, 2021)

I hope they actually have some good fight scenes and not a long winded story about the human characters. We want action!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 24, 2021)

FINAL TRAILER!



This time including... 

*MECHAGODZILLA!!!!* 

And movie is now starting today! Enjoy!


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 24, 2021)

_*EXTRAMEGAKONG !*__*   *_@AsPika2219  lol


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2021)

AsPika2219 said:


> FINAL TRAILER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MECHAGODZILLA!!!  

Also, hollow Earth, floating magic rocks, Kong uses Godzillabeam-absorbing properties of said rocks to fashion Stormbreaker a stone axe capable of absorbing the beam, supercharges the axe with the power of said beam, and then whacks Godzilla on the head. 

And then they release Mechagodzilla for some reason, G and K have to join forces to defeat it, the end. 



Also they totally stole the carrier fight from Evangelion  ;O;


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

This better not be another Batman v Superman scenario


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 26, 2021)

Aw my earlier example was supposed to be satirical/the absolute laziest option they could have picked for a story... Next thing you know Serizawa or maybe the mother from the previous film will be resurrected for some stupid reason.
Do you think I could sue for copyright infringement and get them to make a good film instead?


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 30, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> This better not be another Batman v Superman scenario


It will be.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 11, 2021)

I watched it with my 11 year old and we had a fun time. That's about the age level it's aimed at for most enjoyment.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 28, 2021)

let's have no humans at all in the next one. Who cares about them?


----------

